# RIP My Houli Kitty :(



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2009)

Houli, short for Houligan, lost her week and a half long battle with injuries suffered when she slipped out the door of my house, ran down the steps and immediately found herself between a mother raccoon and her four kits. 

Houli, always a rather ill-tempered, self-involved cat, particularly in her later years (she was 20) spat and hissed at momma instead of just backing away, and much to her surprise, momma beat the crap out of her. Houli at that point decided maybe a hasty retreat wasn't such a bad thing after all. 

But she really must have p'd-off that raccoon. Three hours later and a block and a half away, as I was looking for her a neighbour again separated Houli and the raccoon and took her in to the Animal Emergency Clinic. She was patched up with a decent prognosis. But after a week and a half and false hope generated by a clean set of lower vertebrae x-rays, it was determined that the damage was greater than at first thought. She would need her tail amputated at the base and a shunt installed. It was a major operation with other mitigating factors not conducive to an easy recovery. 

It was decided that the best course of action was to release her from her pain. 

She crossed the bridge at 1:30 PM PT today. 

She was an awesome cat - personality plus - and she will be missed my her little friend Skye (not that Houli gave her the time of day) and me. She liked me. The rabbits, not so much. Pipp got along with her very well as a baby, but jealousy soon set in and Pipp became the scourge of Houli's existence -- until the bunny barricades went up. But I digress. 

Houli you will be missed. 

(PS: So sorry I didn't realize you also had an infected tooth, so your last few months were probably spent in pain). :cry2


sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss-she was a gorgeous kitty. A really long time ago out male kitty, Bandido, mixed it up with a racoon and didn't fare too well either. It's funny how animals can become possessive of not just their slaves but of their "territory". So sorry you lost the fight little girl. run pain free at the bridge, you are missed.


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry Sas  RIP Houli

You'll be in my thoughts..

:hug:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 6, 2009)

RIP Houli 
will be thinking of you


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL cat....I'm so sorry for your loss.

Twenty is so OLD for a cat...wow...you took excellent care of her for her to get to that age....


----------



## anneq (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh no, sorry to hear about your dear cat.
Sounds like she had a great life with you


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Houdini. She was lovely! How are you doing today? Thinking of you!


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh gosh.. I'm soo very sorry. She was gorgeous. And 16 years is really great!!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 7, 2009)

Pipp.... hugs.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just now saw this I am so sorry.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I just now saw this I am so sorry.


Yes, me too 

She was a brave girl to take on those raccoons.

Jan


----------



## irishlops (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Pipp (Aug 12, 2009)

Aw, Elena, that's so great!! Makes me all teary that you'd do that for my not-so-little Houli cat. Its a great drawing, and such sweet words! You're very talented. 

Thank you so much!! It will go on my wall in honour of my kitty! 

:hugsquish:

sas


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Sas. 

It sounds like Houli was well-loved and had a great, longlife with you.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## irishlops (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Aw, Elena, that's so great!! Makes me all teary that you'd do that for my not-so-little Houli cat. Its a great drawing, and such sweet words! You're very talented.
> 
> Thank you so much!! It will go on my wall in honour of my kitty!
> 
> ...


 im so happy you like it.
did you sayw w w wall????? um.. im not very extrovert. aslong as it not in plain view for any one to see its fine.
if you want ll send out the original- just pm me your adress
houli was a great cat to draw in an artist sense and a feline pet way


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 20, 2009)

oh i am so sorry, she was a beautiful cat, and lived a very long life, eaven though it never seems to be long enough when you loose them. I am so sorry for your loss


----------

